# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Ogen en houding?

## peteroomens

Column:
Tot nu toe schreef ik over 'voeten en houding'. Doordenkend kunnen de meeste mensen zich hier nog wel wat bij voorstellen. Maar *'ogen en houding'?* Is daar een verband tussen?

Stel, je bent bijziend. Draag je een bril, zoek een verder gelegen vast punt en concentreer je hier op. Zet nu de bril af en probeer dit punt weer te zien. Wanneer dat niet of moeilijk lukt, ga je automatisch met je hoofd naar voren. Beweeg je je hoofd naar voren, dan gaat de rest van je lichaam automatisch mee, en neemt de druk op de voorvoet toe.

Dit kan heel extreme vormen aannemen. Jaren geleden behandelde ik een 13-jarig bijziend meisje, met aan beide ogen een sterkte van min 6 en veel lage rugpijn. Na haar houding gecorrigeerd te hebben kon ze, zonder bril, ineens veel beter in de verte zien. Maar ook wanneer je ouder, en vaak, onzekerder wordt, ga je meer voorover lopen. Of doe je dat omdat je minder goed ziet?
Zo blijkt ook een bepaald verband tussen woordblindheid (dyslexie) en houding. En, als gevolg, misschien ook tussen hyperactiviteit (compensatiegedrag) en de houding?

Op dit, wat ingewikkelde, onderwerp en het hoe en waarom kom ik uitgebreid terug in het volgende artikel.

----------

